

Olá, Mundo: Stack Overflow in Portuguese - sklivvz1971
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2014/01/ola-mundo-announcing-stack-overflow-in-portuguese/?cb=1

======
gohwell
I'm surprised they chose Portuguese over Spanish.

